#  > Telecomunicações >  > Fortinet >  >  Firewall Sophos

## Guilhermealonso1

Boa tarde amigos, acredito que esteja no fórum errado, mas nao encontrei o sobre sophos e tbm nao encontrei para cria-lo.
preciso da ajuda de alguém que utilize a ferramenta sophos e que saibam gerar relatória que não sejam 'live' e sim relatórios da semana e etc...

só encontro estes relatórios:


desde ja agradeço.!

----------


## Helenawe

Uso o formulário do Google para compilar relatórios. É sempre atualizado e fácil de entender. Há um monte de vídeos de como trabalhar com ele

----------

